
Bitcoin Can Now Be Used in Japan's Huge BIC Camera Chain - ekianjo
http://www.biccamera.co.jp/shopguide/campaign/bitcoin/index.html
======
gaspoweredcat
This has been the case for ages, but I did actually buy something from there
last week which was my first brick and mortar purchase with btc

------
discordance
With confirmation currently times between 30 minutes to hours for the BTC
network, I’m guessing the fees are going to be extraordinarily high.

